# white Cognac EO



## Vetivier (Dec 15, 2009)

On a whim, I bought a small amount of white cognac EO.  Its very strong, smells crisp and fruity and winey.  It smells wonderful. Has anyone used it? any suggestions with blending?


----------



## TessC (Dec 15, 2009)

Where did you get it? I found some on NDA's site but holy cow it's spendy stuff. Their site says it blends well with 





> bergamot, coriander, galbanum, lavender (All), linalool (aromatic chemical used in the perfume and cologne industry), clary sage, and Ylang ylang.



but I have no idea beyond that.


----------



## Vetivier (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeay Tess, 
Its very spendy. I bought it at Liberty Natural.  I want to put it in something but just dont know yet. Probably a nice purfume stick. Make a few for christmas.


----------

